# Hacer funcionar motor paso a paso de la bomba hidráulica de Chevrolet Astra



## gaston sj (Jun 2, 2011)

Hola amigos foreros ...nuevamente estoy por acá.

Me encuentro en un inconveniente .. tengo un Chevrolet Astra que para mover la bomba hidráulica utiliza un motor paso a paso.. lo que sucedió es que de un momento se rompieron los rulemanes del motor y se "clavó" o sea quedó bloqueado ...

Ese al parecer es el motivo de que se rompió la  placa controladora del paso a paso que por cierto es un placa muy compleja ..

En la misma observé que había "explotado"  un BUZ111 y quemado una resistencia de cerca..
Procedí con el reemplazo de los 4 transistores y resistencia, conecto y nada... desconecto, reviso todo nuevamente, conecto y plum explotan 2 de los transistores.. de tal manera que me he dado por vencido ..

Ahora estoy pensando en hacerle una nueva placa aunque no sea tan inteligente como la otra.. pues tenía muchas funciones.. una, que lo dejé a una sola velocidad.. o sea lo que quiero hacer es hacer trabajar el motor paso a paso .. tienen algún circuito que me pasen ? Teniendo en cuenta que los transistores que traía eran de 80 A el consumo del motor no debe ser poco, calculo por como es el circuito que trae.. les agradezco de antemano un abrazo grande.


----------



## Chelouruguay (Jun 2, 2011)

Busca algun integrado Driver de motores, tenes primero que saber que tipo de Paso a Paso tenes, si bipolar, unipolar y que corriente y tensión necesarias.

Saludos


----------



## ceyrpax (Jun 2, 2011)

No te puedo ayudar hasta que digas que tipo de paso a paso es (bipolar o unipolar) ?, y el modelo de los transistores para hacer el PCB, yo hace tiempo hice un ascensor con pic16f84a para paso a paso bipolar y otro para unipolar. Enséñame lo siguiente : a) resolución del motor (cuantos pasos por vuelta) - b) si es bipolar o unipolar - c) a que velocidad lo quieres y como adjunto archivos aquí para mandártelo. Tal vez responda tarde porque casi no reviso el correo.


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 3, 2011)

Hola muchachos, antes que nada quiero agradecerles sus respuestas y predisposición .. ! No pensé que me iban a recibir así en el foro !  

Paso a contarles , los transistores que traía originalmente la placa son BUZ111sl los cuales manejan hasta 80 A , buscando bien me encuentro que los transistores con los que los reemplacé los G4BC40U solo soportan 20 A  al parecer mi problema radica ahí , como pueden imaginarse soy solo un hobbysta de la electrónica, ni por cerca un experto.

A la hora de conseguir un reemplazo veo que tengo opciones como MOSFET  IGBT BJT y los BUZ son SIPMOS   . Que les parece reemplazarlos por los Mosfets canal N IRF3205 ?

He concluido que el fallo fue solo en los transistores... ya que la primera vez que lo conecte con los 4 transistores reemplazados el motor giró dio unas cuantas vueltas y bumm reventó los transistores , lo que me da a pensar que el circuito controlador está bien , ya que hizo los pasos... que les parece mi teoría? Uds que saben , que transistores pondrían en reemplazo? Les agradezco de corazon ! Un abrazo grande a todos los amigos foreros que siempre se toman molestias sin pedir nada a cambio ! 

Ahora les pego unas fotos para que puedan ver el motor y la plaqueta, la misma consta de un circuito impreso de fibra el cual al parecer maneja poca potencia y cuenta con un circuito de cobre y plástico donde se maneja la alta potencia , ahí se puede ver estan los dos pegaditos , algunas patillas pasan hacia la placa de fibra y otras a la de cobre como es en el caso del relé acá van un abrazo grande!


----------



## ceyrpax (Jun 7, 2011)

Te recomiendo que uses cualquier transistor de la misma corriente o mas, otra cosa es la respuesta de frecuencia que tenga el reemplazo ya que si no es mayor o igual a la de los que traía el modulo de fábrica se recalentarán mucho porque no saturaran con rapidez. Otro punto es la disipación de calor, ejemplo si el transistor es de 80 A y no lo disipas bien no aguantará ni 20 A , lo mejor es que uses un silicon para ayudar a la disipación de calor (ojo es un silicon especial, no es el de manualidades)


----------



## juanandres (Jun 17, 2011)

Hola Gaston, encontré el post tuyo sobre la reparación de una electrobomba de dirección de Astra, te comento que tambien estoy intentando de darle solución, en el caso de la mía, se engranaron los rulemanes provocando un corto en los campos, y voló un transistor buz111sl, como no lo pude conseguir probé con varios tipos como el buk9508, y un buz111s, pero de distinto encapsulado y no logro que arranque solo el motor, solo me arranca cuando lo ayudo girando el estator, vos le diste solución? No te quedó un transistor de los originales sano? Desde ya muchas gracias y espero poder darnos una mano, si los reemplazaste y funciono, cual conseguiste ? Probaste los irf? Saludos, Andrés desde la ciudad de La Plata.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 17, 2011)

Yo no estoy seguro, pero a juzgar por la función del componente y lo delicado del circuito (Y la deficiente reparación que aparece en las fotos)... recomendaría comprar nueva la pieza. A menos que se encuentren los reemplazos correctos, se va a estar sufriendo frecuentes dolores de cabeza por transistores quemados, tanto así que la placa quedará inútil en poco tiempo por tanto manoseo.

Saludos!


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 24, 2011)

La pieza tiene un valor de aproximadamente 2000 usd  así que buscándole la vuelta me funcionó el IRF3205 , le agradezco muchacho, está funcionando correctamente , espero haberte sido de ayuda! Un saludo.


----------



## juanandres (Jul 3, 2011)

Hola Gastón, que suerte que lograste hacerlo funcionar, yo estoy en el mismo proyecto, intentando hacerlo funcionar, conseguí los buz111s, pero me volvió a quemar uno, junta a la resistencia de paso, que es de 47 Ohms, por lo que entiendo del circuido los transistores están 1 por bobina, es decir, que siempre están alimentadas a positivo y los transistores a negativo , la pata del medio a la bobina , la del lado izquierdo a masa y la derecha a la placa controladora, no logro encontrar porqué me quema siempre el mismo, espero de tu ayuda, compré varios transistores buz por si necesitas.


----------



## gaston sj (Ago 6, 2011)

Juan fijate si no tenés alguna bobina ..  (fijate específicamente la que hace funcionar ese transistor, devaluada o sea que se vea azul , o tengo muy poca impedancia, eso me pasó , me reventaba uno solo ,  otra cosa , dónde conseguiste los buz? Me podrías mandar un puñado y te los pago como sea , por que acá no llegan , consigo los irf que andan bien , pero me gustaría dejarlas con el buz , por lo que veo es muy común la falla de eso en ese tipo de autos , voy por el 3ero que arreglo .


----------



## djburgos (Jul 20, 2021)

Yo tengo electrobomba de *A*stra igual*,* solo q*ue* trae diferente la armadura pero igual me vuela 1 buk9508*,* me dieron el ifr280.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2021)

Y cual sería la consulta ? Leíste el tema completo ?


----------

